# TF&K practice layout progress.



## Tankmech4 (Dec 23, 2016)

First step, foam board glued to base. Check
Step 2, confirm track position, Check


----------



## Tankmech4 (Dec 23, 2016)

*TF&K practice layout progress*

Update 2

Securing track in place, check


----------



## Tankmech4 (Dec 23, 2016)

*TF&K practice layout update 3*

All track connections soldered.

Now we wait until the co-owner and financial officer gets home to make our official first run.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Tankmech4 said:


> Update 2
> 
> Securing track in place, check


Looks like, soup to nuts, you're off to a good start.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Soup, that's good. I used those boxes of chocolate milk my wife buys by the dozen. Others are famous for the use of salad dressing. All very effective!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Pavers and a piece of scrap 2x4 work pretty well too, but they're kind of crunchy when it comes to eating them....


----------

